# louisiana Wade Fishing Report !!!!!!!!



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

We made a surf fishing trip out of Port Sulpher Saturday Morning. Overall we managed to put a good box of fish together. We ended up with 100 Specks and 3 reds and we were headed back to the camp for 9am. All fish were caught on live shrimp and double rigged artificial minnows.

Please visitwww.strikertackle.com to view all of our fishing products.Alsoour 170gm Flat fall jigs are back in stock with 4X Mustad Hooks and 500LB Kevlar assist cord !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also visit and like our Facebook pagehttp://www.facebook.com/strikeroffshoretackle/ and Instagram page: @strikeroffshoretackle


----------



## jeffreythegiraffe (Feb 9, 2016)

Awesome wade fishing report!! That's a lot of fish. Looks like I am living in the wrong state.


----------

